# coyote and fox calling



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

how many times would you recommend calling? What i usually do is make about 5-8 calls growing quieter and then i wait like 2 minutes and do it again. i repeat that about 5 times and then just wait for about 20 minutes to 1 hour is that what i should do? 
thanks


----------



## passthru (Feb 6, 2003)

quackattack,
The first call i usually use is the mouse squeeker,depending on cover i'm calling and how close to the cover i am . Then i begin with a series of rabbit in disstress calls for a couple min. then wait 5 min. repeat for up to a half hour. I would rather have a little more time between the calling and shorten time sitting and waiting to move and try a different area. It seems that if you can wait the 5 min. between calls you can catch movement thus not tipping off your exact location.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

thanks passtru
i have a mouse skeak but usually don't use it, usually just use the rabbit in distress. what brand and model of call are you using?do you usually use any scent when you hunt coyotes/fox? thinking of going 2 morrow with somefriends. Prolly gonna use some skunk pee as my coverscent because my camoflague smells cause i wear it for everday use so i have to have some other scent on it. I just bought a Sceery Double Barrow low pitched open reed call. Practicing on it right now. Really loud! The only thing that i think is weird is the double barrel becasue it makes it sound like 2 amimals making the same sound. wouldn't that sound weird to a fox? or are you just suppose to blow with one at a time?


----------



## passthru (Feb 6, 2003)

Quackattack,
I have a wide variety of calls, from a locating howeler ,to knight&hale ,haydels, barnums, circe', quakerboy ect... Having a variety can prove benificial. Reason being in the different picthes and tones each call can achieve.I have calls that i can blow as hard as i can and no sound disstortion that i can hear, but there are calls that with to much pressure total disstortion.AS far as scent goes i play the wind , try to set up so if they circle, you have a clear shot down wind ,also if you have buddies going have one be the primary caller second the shooter the third take the vehicle out of the area. I haven't used a double so i can't say , but i have used crow call ,elk cow call, deer in disstress all with succes so i would not count it out. 
GOOD LUCK !!!!!!


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

I'm hoping to go tomorrow about 2 miles from my house near the river, not going to be hunting the trees by the river but instead will be hunting a large drainage ditch across the road. hoping to maybe call in a fox, possibly a yote. I would hunt the trees that go along the river but it is posted and the guy won't let anyone hunt there so i guess i will have to try that ditch. Does fox urine scent help because my hunting clothes smell like exhaust from my snowcat??
I tried it a few days ago with the double barrel predator call but had no response, hope its better tomorrow.


----------

